# Füllstandsmessung mit Elektroden/Logo



## Schoni (17 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,  Ich führe eine Füllstandsmessung mit 6 elektroden (5 Füllstände und eine 24V) durch in einem Behälter aus Edelstahl. Die jeweiligen Elektroden gehen auf LOGO Analog Eingangsbaugruppen AM2 und die 24V Elektrode geht über ein Vorwiderstand(um den Strom sehr gering zu machen) direkt ins Wasser. Und wenn das Wasser die jeweilige Elektode berührt fließt ein strom über diese auf den Analog-Eingang den ich dann auswerten kann. 
 Nun meine Frage darf ich das so machen? Weil ich ja direkt ins wasser eine Spannung mit einem strom von 2mA gebe und ich nich weiß ob das laut VDE zulässig ist?!


----------



## crash (17 Dezember 2007)

Für diesen Anwendungsfall gibt es Elektroden Relais.(Google fragen)
Solche Sachen werden nicht mit Gleichspannung sondern mit Wechselspannung
gemacht (zur Polarisationsvermeidung wenn ich mich recht erinnere)


----------



## MSB (17 Dezember 2007)

Keine Ahnung ob du das so machen darfst,
aber warum verwendest du nicht Standart-Elektrodenrelais.
Die funktionieren seit Jahrzehnten absolut Problemlos,
und haben gegenüber deiner Lösung noch einen wesentlichen Vorteil.
Diese geben auf die Elektroden keine reine Gleichspannung,
was praktisch heißt das die Lebensdauer der Elektroden extrem erhöht wird.

Durch die Gleichspannung in Verbindung mit dem doch relativ hohen Strom,
hast du an den Elektroden gegenüber dem Medium eine ziemlich heftige Elektrolytische Wirkung,
auf Deutsch, die Dinger rosten dir unter dem Arsch weg.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Schoni (17 Dezember 2007)

ja solche relais hab ich auch auf arbeit, ich wollte es mal mit der logo versuchen. Aber die Elektroden sind doch aus Edelstahl, da sollten die doch nicht rosten, oder?


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
wie oben beschrieben da gibt es bessere lösungen, va ist eine legierung, die kann sich auch auflösen, das ist elektrochemie, denk mal an opferanoden in wasserspeichern.


----------

